# Mikrofon stumm schalten ?



## streetjumper16 (8. Januar 2012)

Hallo!
Ich wollte mal nachfragen ob jemand weiß wie ich mein Mikrofon von meinem MMX 300 stumm schalten kann in Spielen z.B. ?

Wenn ich meine Let's Plays aufnehme will ich nicht das i-jemand unötig rein redet wenn jemand in mein Zimmer kommt oder ich es mal stumm schalten muss!
Ich beitze eine G15 und damit habe ich mal versucht Makros zu setzen aber bekomme es nicht hin! 

Währe über jede antwort dankbar 


LG


----------



## Seru1195 (8. Januar 2012)

Einen Schalter hat das Headset keinen, bleibt dir wol nicht viel übrig, als das Mic auszustecken. 
Hast du mal in den Einstellungen der Soundkarte nachgeschaut ob es einen MIC-Mute knopf hat?


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Januar 2012)

Ich kann ja nicht im Spiel einfach Stumm schalten!
Und immer extra hinter den Rechner zu fassen um das Kabel raus/rein zu stecken... Nein danke!

Da muss es doch noch einen andren Weg geben!?


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (8. Januar 2012)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre noch, in die Software reinzuschauen, die Du für die Aufnahme nutzt. Eventuell gibt es da die Möglichkeit, eine Tastenkombination zu erstellen (ähnlich wie bei Skype, Teamspeak und Co).


----------



## Seru1195 (8. Januar 2012)

Ich kenn mich mit Makros und Software nicht so aus. Aber es besteht die Möglichkeit etwas selber zu bauen. Ob so was schon Fertig zu kaufrn gibt weiss ich nicht. Einfach ein kleines leeres Gehäuse kaufen mit einer 3,5mm Buchse, einen Schalter, ein Stück Kabel und einem Stecker. So kannst du das Gehäuse irgendwo beim Monitor platzieren und wenn du das Mic stumm schalten willst einfach den Schalter betätigen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Januar 2012)

Nein bei Dxtory gibt es leider keinen Shortcut dafür!
Ich werd mal schauen was es noch so an Möglichkeiten gibt! Es darf nur keine Soundqualität verschwinden!


----------



## Seru1195 (11. Januar 2012)

Hy Streetjumper

Habe da noch etwas gefunden, dass dich ev. interesieren könte.

http://www.amazon.de/K%C3%B6nig-CMP-SWITCH17-Audio-Schalter/dp/B000WCNF2G/ref=pd_cp_computers_2


----------



## streetjumper16 (11. Januar 2012)

Danke aber da geht Qualität verloren!
Habe ich auch schon gesehen aber das wird nicht funktionieren!

Wenn es wirklich nichts gibt, dann werde ihc wohl damit leben müssen!!!

Trotzdem Danke!


----------



## Bier (11. Januar 2012)

Warum meinst du, dass Qualität verloren gehen soll?
Was hast du denn für ein HS dran?


----------



## Seru1195 (11. Januar 2012)

Bier schrieb:


> Warum meinst du, dass Qualität verloren gehen soll?
> Was hast du denn für ein HS dran?


 
Naja,dass Ding sieht nicht wirklich nach Quakität aus, macht aber sicher, dass was es soll. Ich bezweifle mal, dass man einen Unterschied hört. Der trennt einfach einen Draht mit dem Schalter und nehme nicht an, dass du die 1-2 Ohm mehr in der Leitung (dein Köpfhörer hat warscheinlich 250Ohm ) in der Lautstärke bemerkst. Die Übertragungsqualität wird die selbe sein.

Er hat ein Beyerdynamic MMX 300. Ich habe ein DT770 gekauft, dass ziemlich baugleich ist, einfach ohne Mic. Wenn du dich noch etwas Gedulden kannst (2-3 Wochen), habe was im Kopf, dass ich dan testen werde.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (11. Januar 2012)

Seru1195 schrieb:


> Er hat ein Beyerdynamic MMX 300. Ich habe ein DT770 gekauft, dass ziemlich baugleich ist, einfach ohne Mic. Wenn du dich noch etwas Gedulden kannst (2-3 Wochen), habe was im Kopf, dass ich dan testen werde.


 
Nicht vergessen, dass es streetjumper genau um das Mikrofon geht.
Allerdings stimme ich zu, dass da keinen Qualitätsverlust zu erwarten ist, zumindest nicht generell in dem niedrigen Preisbereich. Letztlich geht es ja nur um einen mechanischen oder elektronischen Schalter.


----------



## Murxwitz (11. Januar 2012)

schau mal nach Eventghost, da kannst du Tastenkombinationen für alles mögliche einstellen. Micromute müsste dabei sein


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Januar 2012)

Ja mir geht es hauptsächlich um das Mikro das da ja keine Qualität verloren geht!!
Ich werde mal noch weiter schauen und wenn ich nichts finde werde ich mir mal das Teil kaufen und testen!!!


----------



## Bier (12. Januar 2012)

Also da sollte weder beim Mikro noch beim Kopfhörer Qualität verloren gehen.
Ist ja sicherlich kein professionelles Gesangsmikro oder?


----------



## Diavel (12. Januar 2012)

Wieso nicht einfach ein Makro für den Windowstreiber legen? In den Audioeinstellungen gibts auch nen muteschalter fürs mikro.

Btw: Das MMX 300 hat 32 Ohm. Deshalb klingts auch nicht ganz so dolle wie die normalen BD Kopfhörer


----------



## Festplatte (12. Januar 2012)

Ich hab auch ein G35 und bei mir ist ein Schalter dran! Oder hab ich was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Blue_Gun (12. Januar 2012)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Ich hab auch ein G35 und bei mir ist ein Schalter dran! Oder hab ich was falsch verstanden?


 

Es geht um das Beyerdynamic MMX300  Das hat keinen Schalter.


----------



## Festplatte (12. Januar 2012)

Ach so, ich hab statt G15, G35 gelesen!


----------



## Seru1195 (13. Januar 2012)

Diavel schrieb:


> Wieso nicht einfach ein Makro für den Windowstreiber legen? In den Audioeinstellungen gibts auch nen muteschalter fürs mikro.
> 
> Btw: Das MMX 300 hat 32 Ohm. Deshalb klingts auch nicht ganz so dolle wie die normalen BD Kopfhörer



Habs eben gelesen,danke für den Hinweis, dachte es gäbe die gleichen abstufungen wie beim Dt770 (80,250 und 600 Ohm)


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. Januar 2012)

Bier schrieb:


> Also da sollte weder beim Mikro noch beim Kopfhörer Qualität verloren gehen.
> Ist ja sicherlich kein professionelles Gesangsmikro oder?



Es geht darum das kein Rauschen vorhanden sein darf, nicht Mal dann wenn ich es auf maximal hochstelle!!!


----------



## Seru1195 (13. Januar 2012)

So wie es du jetzt hast (mit eingestecktem Mic) hast du da ein Rauschen?
Wie ist es, wenn du das Mic. aussteckst? Hast du dann irgendwelche Störrgereusche?


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. Januar 2012)

Ich habe im Moment eine Titanium und da ist ein Rauschen vorhanden!
Nächste Woche kommt meine Essence STX und dann wird das nicht mehr der Fall sein!

Ich greife nicht immer hinter den Rechner nur um mal kurz das Mikro stumm zu schalten!


----------



## Seru1195 (13. Januar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich habe im Moment eine Titanium und da ist ein Rauschen vorhanden!
> Nächste Woche kommt meine Essence STX und dann wird das nicht mehr der Fall sein!
> 
> Ich greife nicht immer hinter den Rechner nur um mal kurz das Mikro stumm zu schalten!


 
Das ist mir klar, würde es auch nicht machen. Wollte nur wissen, ab das Rauschen vom Mic kommt oder schon bei der Soundkarte generiert wird.
Ich will noch meine Kopfhörer umbauen und ein Headset draus machen. Ein kleiner Schalter um das Mic abzustellen ist auch in planung. Muss nur noch warten bis das Zeug ankommt, dan werde ich testen ob ein Schalter die Mic-Qualität beeinflust.


----------

